# Cyberpunk books



## Ralyks (Dec 17, 2017)

I’m trying to get more book reading in lately. As the title suggests, looking for Cyberpunk styles novels. To give you an idea, my favorite book is Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson.

Aaaand go.


----------



## thraxil (Dec 17, 2017)

I mean, there's the obvious Neuromancer and basically everything else William Gibson has written. Then the Phillip K. Dick stuff that influenced them.

Branching out a bit, I'm a big fan of the Hyperion Cantos. Not exactly cyberpunk, but there's some similarities and it's really excellent.


----------



## Chiba666 (Dec 18, 2017)

Altered Carbon by Richard Morgan is a great book and I think Netflix are doing a tv show based on the book. Its part one of a trilogy with Broken Angels and Woken Furies being 2 and 3 respectively. Market Forces is pretty good as well


----------



## Zender (Dec 23, 2017)

I second Hyperion, great series. And yes, the obvious Neuromancer reference.


----------



## technomancer (May 6, 2018)

Realize this is an older thread, but to throw out a few of the classics in the genre

Bruce Sterling - Islands in the Net
Bruce Sterling - Mirror Shades
Walter Jon Williams - Hardwired


----------



## Chiba666 (May 7, 2018)

Second Walter Jon Williams, Voice of the Whirlwind is great as well. Another good one is The Gold Coast by Kim Stanley Robinson.


----------



## BTS (Aug 21, 2018)

Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds. He usually does space opera style stuff, but this had a cyberpunk style vibe.


----------



## ramis (Sep 17, 2018)

BTS said:


> Chasm City - Alastair Reynolds. He usually does space opera style stuff, but this had a cyberpunk style vibe.


Thanks for this recommendation.


----------

